# wildcat hollow 4 early muzzloader



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

anyone ever been there and seen what its like . A group of 4 or five was looking to make a small hunting trip . we thought about salt fork since its the closest place for all of us but heard its over run with guys the hole season of early muzzleloader so we thought lets get away. does any one know if you can small game hunt down there thought about taking a trip down to scout and try to get some bushy tails. we were thinking about going down wed night and staying at bur oak state camp ground hunt thur and fri . It looks like the camp ground is 20 mins or so from the wildcat hollow . another question I have is it says you have to have the written permision of the land owner to hunt there property I understand that but is it well marked out down there so you dont walk on private property and also is there a lot of public land to hunt the map makes it look like most is private land. thanks for all the help guys


----------



## captdave (Feb 12, 2007)

I've gone down a few years now, hunted state land. Mostly thick stuff,property lines are marked ok along the roads not so much in the woods. You can also hunt some of the Wayne national forest, looks nice up there. Not too sure how the property lines are marked. In 3 yera our group has only taken 2 does, but we mainly use it as a getaway / warm-up for the season. I did hear from a friend of mine that Saly Fork was not crowed last year. Might just have been where he was though.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I hunted Saltfork for early muzzle loader season for the first time last year. I didn't see many folks. I made sure I arrived early and got back into the woods a ways. Im sure areas near convenient parking and easy trails are more crowded.


----------



## Z_28_0117 (Mar 30, 2010)

I hear deer hunters have thinned out through public land since 10 years or so ago. Someone who has been to Wildcat over the past few years recommended I go there, since at that time I had no private land to go to. I went there for spring turkey, didn't see anyone, but didn't see or even hear a turkey either. I too found the woods to be very thick, barely passable in many places to impassible in a few.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

well we will find going in blind 5 of us hope we see something other than other hunter


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

if you are looking for low pressure i would go to shawnee


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Let us know how you did. My Dad shot an 8 pt. on an adjacent property years ago.


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, i go to Salt Fork every year for the last 10 or so, Last year as always at least for me the first day is very, very busy. If someone says it wasnt crowded i must be going to the wrong spot there. Maybe someone will post were to go so we can all get away from the crowds. LOL


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

i was there two years ago i thought i was at a browns game there was so much orange!


----------

